# LA County DHS Ambulance



## noblepacino (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello,

I'm trying to find more info on this ambulance job. I found the job posted on governmentjobs.com.  It says it's IFT. Does anyone work here or has worked here?

Any info would be great. Thank you so much!


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 25, 2018)

It is IFT but comes with great county benefits and the pays not bad.  You would do transfers all day mostly psych patients from say USC to Olive View etc.





noblepacino said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm trying to find more info on this ambulance job. I found the job posted on governmentjobs.com.  It says it's IFT. Does anyone work here or has worked here?


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 25, 2018)

Holding the wall at Harbor UCLA, I'd chat a little with the County IFT guys. Looked like they might have done some ER Tech type jobs in between transports? Though I never actually asked about that before I moved lol

As gonefishing said, it's a County job so yeah, its BLS IFT, but it's got the pay and benefits to keep it a long term job vs the minimum wage/couple bucks more than that LA private ambulance market.


----------



## noblepacino (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you gonefishing and Jim. I'm currently working 911 in LA county and since I'm not trying to get into the FD, I'm leaning towards IFT because I simply cannot survive on 12-13/hr. Is DHS Ambulance competitive to get into? 

DHS is now my first choice based on your response. But if you guys could be kind and share your thoughts on Liberty, Lifeline, Medreach as well, it would help me a lot. Thanks!


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 25, 2018)

noblepacino said:


> Thank you gonefishing and Jim. I'm currently working 911 in LA county and since I'm not trying to get into the FD, I'm leaning towards IFT because I simply cannot survive on 12-13/hr. Is DHS Ambulance competitive to get into?
> 
> DHS is now my first choice based on your response. But if you guys could be kind and share your thoughts on Liberty, Lifeline, Medreach as well, it would help me a lot. Thanks!


It's not that competitive they hire alot but few know about it.  Stay away from the rest.  If I may suggest if your looking for a career and advancing to Paramedic and want some great 911 experience with even greater protocols for EMTs may I suggest leaving LAco completely and trying Hall Ambulance.  Cheaper living, yes it's hot in the summer, the pays decent and the experience can't be beat.


----------



## noblepacino (Jun 25, 2018)

I've heard so many good things about HALL. I would apply there so fast... Thank you for suggesting it. But I'm stuck for now living in LA City area close to my wife's work place... (maybe I should change the wife? ..cough) I will surely apply then to DHS... I've held the wall at Harbor too but I never saw a DHS Ambulance (they must be rare... and now I wish I'd seen one to have chatted with them). Thank you!


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 25, 2018)

Yeah if you're gonna stick with IFT in LA, County DHS is going to be THE best option IMO.

It's a County job. So you can't just drop an app anytime and be working by Monday. I don't believe it's near as intense as any firefighter hiring process. Maybe not even as some of the AO jobs like Glendale or Long Beach...but the hiring process will look more like that than your typical private ambulance. Be prepared to wait just for the application to open. I wanna say County even calls it Ambulance Driver or something on their jobs list lol


----------



## noblepacino (Jun 25, 2018)

That sound good to me. I just called the number posted on the DHS  job application. The posting says minimum 2 years experience.  I asked them, since I have less then 2 years of experience, could I still apply now? They said that I wouldn't qualify.  
Well at least I know where I'm applying a year and a half from now. I appreciate all the info provided by you. I wish you good luck and to be safe!


----------



## wtferick (Jun 27, 2018)

You live in LA City. Some folks commute from OC every day to Bakersfield. You should really consider Hall Ambulance... avoid the other IFT companies in LA County. 

Or

Look into ER Tech jobs... Kaiser pays really damn well 
ESPECIALLY the county hospitals.. with amazing benefits. Don't even get me started on how great it feels to sleep at night without any type of back discomfort!


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 27, 2018)

If you need a place to stay during your shifts so you don't have to commute, there are places where the out of towners stay.  So if you do 3 days on 4 days off than 4 days on 3 days off you can rent some space for like $50 to $100 a month utilities included or do the air bnb thing.  It's not too hard.  Than if you want to do medic here they will pay you while you go to school and pay for your paramedic training.


----------



## Yetti (Jun 27, 2018)

your best bet is to leave LA county asap!


----------



## noblepacino (Jun 27, 2018)

Considering Kaiser tech and also Hall. Thank you very much!


----------



## wtferick (Jun 28, 2018)

Also consider getting your Phlebotomy License and try getting into a trauma tech job. Certainly learned a lot more than being on the box and connecting the Saline bag..


----------



## Melarrue (Oct 4, 2018)

I work for the county ambulance service, if you have any questions feel free to message me.


----------



## noblepacino (Oct 4, 2018)

Melarrue said:


> I work for the county ambulance service, if you have any questions feel free to message me.


Thanks! I'm not sure how to message you separately, I left a message on your profile. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Oct 4, 2018)

@noblepacino if you have to stay in LA you could consider Liberty in Kern county, unrelated to the Liberty IFT in LA. The schedule allows you to easily commute from LA, and the scheduled overtime makes the EMT pay more liveable than what you'll find in LA.


----------



## Jn1232th (Oct 4, 2018)

you can try UCLA EMS also. I know there hiring. I work in the OR there as an EMT/assistant. its alright but has good pay and benefits. the EMS/IFT rigs they have start at 17/hr I believe


----------



## Jn1232th (Oct 4, 2018)

justin1232 said:


> you can try UCLA EMS also. I know there hiring. I work in the OR there as an EMT/assistant. its alright but has good pay and benefits. the EMS/IFT rigs they have start at 17/hr I believe



pretty much responding with fire in the ucla campus area and transports between ucla harbor and Santa Monica and the Ronald Reagan center


----------



## Virgil (Nov 19, 2018)

justin1232 said:


> pretty much responding with fire in the ucla campus area and transports between ucla harbor and Santa Monica and the Ronald Reagan center



You have to be a UCLA student. Meaning you have to be enrolled, or a grad, to apply there.


----------



## aquabear (Nov 19, 2018)

Virgil said:


> You have to be a UCLA student. Meaning you have to be enrolled, or a grad, to apply there.


UCLA EMS is a student run BLS ambulance for the campus and surrounding area under the umbrella of UCPD.

UCLA Critical Care Transport (formerly UCLA Medical Transport) handles BLS/CCT transfers between UCLA Santa Monica Hospital and Ronald Reagan. They also provide the EMTs for their team (NICU/PICU) transports.

Two separate entities. UCLA EMS hires only students, UCLA Critical Care Transport hires anyone.


----------



## Virgil (Nov 19, 2018)

aquabear said:


> UCLA EMS is a student run BLS ambulance for the campus and surrounding area under the umbrella of UCPD.
> 
> UCLA Critical Care Transport (formerly UCLA Medical Transport) handles BLS/CCT transfers between UCLA Santa Monica Hospital and Ronald Reagan. They also provide the EMTs for their team (NICU/PICU) transports.
> 
> Two separate entities. UCLA EMS hires only students, UCLA Critical Care Transport hires anyone.



Apologies, didn't know there was a Critical Care as well.


----------

